# Help! too glossy



## dhari425 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello, I'm new to the forum, looking for help. I added a gloss medium to thin out some paint and warm up the portrait I made. Now the painting looks way too shiny and the reflection doesn't allow it to be seen from some angles.
What's the best way to fix this? Can I spray it with a matte fixative?
Would it be better to go over the area again with a matte medium?


----------



## Ruth Bailey (Apr 25, 2018)

You could also try putting a coat of clear gesso on the surface.Matte medium glaze should work too.


----------

